# Ned Fox's Thread



## fanedfox (Jul 31, 2008)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Ned Fox, aka FANedfox. He has not yet designated any specific tales as representative of his work.

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Ned_Fox. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Ned Fox, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Ned Fox. aks FANedFox.


----------



## Observer (Oct 5, 2008)

This is a test of the forwarding efficacy of the dimensions fan thread of Ned Fox, found here.
Please confirm by PM in the forums or via email to [email protected]


----------

